
Lean startup tools for Rails apps - r11t
http://www.subelsky.com/2009/11/lean-startup-tools-for-rails-apps.html
======
naz
"Speaking of Github, I'd love for them to implement pre-commit hooks, because
then you could prevent developers from making commits any time the build is
broken, which prevents people from ignoring problems in a large code base and
just tunneling on building their one little feature. Right now if you want to
implement this, you need to setup your own source control repository that can
talk to the continuous integration system."

What? No! The whole point of git is a commit should be cheap. If you start
restricting commits when the build is broken then you might as well be using
Subversion.

------
mark_l_watson
That is a good list! Good idea "using SimpleDB for dumping a lot of important
metrics data" and reminded me to install webrat, which I just did (people at a
Merb Camp were raving about webrat) and from the github doc page, it looks
like a good and easy way to sanity check that web apps are not broken.

